# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Sealing wall tiles to bath joint - Best Practice???

## Wotname

What is the best practice for sealing the wall tiles to bath joint. 
At first glance I assumed a silicone sealer would be the most appropriate choice so as to provide a watertight joint preventing water from being splashed up from the bath and into the joint. But (there is always a "but") this would also prevent any water from behind the tiles to drain away (into the bath presumably). 
However a porous joint (like grout) doesn't seem right either. 
Now I thinking using silicone and leaving a small weep hole (say 2 mm) every say 500 mm of joint. 
Am I over thinking this? 
What is the normal (best?) practice for this joint?

----------


## Oldsaltoz

The bath should first be sealed to the sheeting before any tiles are placed. 
The joint under the tiles to the bath is to allow for movement. 
By the way, I avoid the use of Silicon sealant because it's very difficult to remove, and any trace of old silicon will prevent any other sealant from sticking. 
Can also be problems with paint if not the type that specifies it can be painted. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## Wotname

Yes, understand to seal sheeting to bath first. I have completed that part today using sika and will waterproof sheeting tomorrow. 
I wasn't sure how to allow for any water that might get into the tile adhesive to escape if I sealed the tile / bath joint too well.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Yes, understand to seal sheeting to bath first. I have completed that part today using sika and will waterproof sheeting tomorrow. 
> I wasn't sure how to allow for any water that might get into the tile adhesive to escape if I sealed the tile / bath joint too well.

  Any water that gets be hind the tiles will be minimal and will drain out through the grout, If you see mould growing on the grout under the taps/ mixer the fitting is leaking, other than that no problems. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## Wotname

> Any water that gets be hind the tiles will be minimal and will drain out through the grout, If you see mould growing on the grout under the taps/ mixer the fitting is leaking, other than that no problems. 
> Good luck.

   Ahh.. yes, of course, I should have thought of that; if it can get in via the grout, it can escape via the grout - duh. 
Thanks for the info!

----------

